# Bluetooth Cubing Sites?



## swburk (Aug 24, 2020)

I just got a GoCube, and while the app works pretty well, I also wanted to see what sites out there support it as well. It has worked well with csTimer, but I'd like to find a site that will show me the breakdown of time & moves for each step of CFOP. I've tried a couple sites, but it seems like some of them only support Giiker. What sites out there support GoCube?


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 24, 2020)

swburk said:


> I just got a GoCube, and while the app works pretty well, I also wanted to see what sites out there support it as well. It has worked well with csTimer, but I'd like to find a site that will show me the breakdown of time & moves for each step of CFOP. I've tried a couple sites, but it seems like some of them only support Giiker. What sites out there support GoCube?


Cubeast an awesome site for it


----------

